# Does anyone have broken capillaries on their face?



## rocksinger007 (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't usually post a lot on here, but I was just wondering if anyone had broken capillaries on their face like I do....they are so freakin' annoying and I would love any advice on how to get rid of them...I read somewhere on here that vitamin k is supposed to help, but on paula begoun's website Paula Begoun - The Cosmetics Cop - Paula's Choice, she doesn't really agree with that method. Also, has anyone experimented with using microdermabrasion to help with this...any and all advice would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 15, 2007)

I heard that the only thing that can reduce or eliminate broken capillaries is a specila kind of lazer. - Heard this on Style By Jury Dermatologist.

Microdermabrasion sloghs off dead skin cells and brightens up the complexion.

The capillaries lie deeper into the skin so microdermabrasion can't help.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have one on my nose that just appeared recently. I agree with Carolyn, I don't think there is any OTC product that helps those. I may ask my dermatologist about it and see what he says.


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have some on my lower cheek area. Dermabrasion won't help, and actually may aggravate your condition (I read that somewhere).

I would probably look into the laser method sometime, but can't afford it right now, LOL!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a few tiny ones on my nose, no clue how to get rid of them


----------



## jessiej78 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have been using vitamin c serum, and more recently, serum with vitamin c and also many other anitoxidants. It really seems to tone down any redness I have on my face, including the broken capillaries. If you do go this route, make sure the packaging is NOT see-through. Packaging is everything, because antioxidants break down and are no longer effective when they are exposed to light.


----------



## rocksinger007 (Sep 17, 2007)

interesting responses...I really appreciate all the help guys or I should say girls...hehe


----------



## LillMizz (Sep 19, 2007)

Im sure laser is the only way to remove red capillaries pernamently. It is very expensive,but works.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 20, 2007)

A few tiny ones around my nose.I just cover them up with MMU.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 20, 2007)

I have had a few that came to the surface. I had to have them removed my a derm. I don't think there is anything over the counter that works.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 20, 2007)

ITA about the laser being the only thing that can get rid of it. Dermabrasion, as already mentioned above, can make the condition worse. Try to avoid exfoliating that area as it may aggravate the broken capillaries. I have some around my nose, too. Arggghh! Sooo annoying!


----------



## Ally3 (Sep 20, 2007)

The



will help reduce and heal those veins. You can check it out.


----------



## girly_girl (Sep 22, 2007)

I also have this problem. I have tried everything including laser. I only had one treatment, but it worked very well. I do need to go back for a few more treatments but have to get the money first.


----------



## julie2kids (Sep 25, 2007)

Laser is supposed to be very good. I only got a couple after having kids so mine were affected by hormones.


----------



## jkeehr (Sep 29, 2007)

I recently had a facial and the aesthetician told me I could make a camomile mask with a camomile tea bag. _ understand it is a temporary fix. I will get more details and get back to you about it._

_
Jkeehr_


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 6, 2007)

Recently I was checking my non madeup face in natural light and noticed to my horror that I have lots of them near my jaw and cheeks and nose. No idea how to get rid of them though, but it doesn't look like a cream is going to help.


----------



## Kristines (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the informaiton


----------



## imnewbie (Oct 8, 2007)

that would suck


----------

